# Lights?



## cottoncandy946 (Apr 2, 2009)

I wanted to get Shadow some new lights becouse his old one was too bright and scared him,so I was wondering what type of lights do Betta's llike the best???


Thanks alot,Kayla


----------



## petlover516 (Nov 12, 2008)

what was the light u were using at first?


----------



## cottoncandy946 (Apr 2, 2009)

hmmmm I dont know?


----------



## Chickadee (Nov 15, 2008)

What kind of hood do you have? Does it have a tube type bulb in it like a fluorescent bulb or a screw in type like a regular light bulb? Is your filter in your hood with your light or is it a filter that hangs on your tank?

If the filter is seperate from your hood I would look into one of these types as they are not expensive and they let enough light in for you to see the fish but not so much that Shadow will be upset with it. They also last a pretty long time and you can get replacement bulbs for them but it is generally cheaper to just get a whole new light.

You will need to get a cover for the tank if you do not use a hood though but what I would use instead of a glass cover is to get a piece of plastic canvas at a craft store and use instead. Measure the top of your tank and get a piece of plastic canvas like you make things with at a store like Walmart if your tank is really big you may need to get two pieces and tie them together with a couple twist ties in a couple places on each end to hold them together. It lets air in to the tank and keeps heat from building up and allows the fish to have light but also gives him a bit of a shadow effect from the canvas and cuts down on the amount of light.

Aquarium Lights & Decorative Lunar Lights: Hydor Multi Light LED Aquarium Light

Perch-Light Compact Fluorescent Aquarium Lighting Fixtures | Compact Fluorescent Straight Pin Bulbs | Bulbs & Lamps | Aquarium - ThatPetPlace.com

Any of these lights I would recommend that you get the help of a parent to set up as any time you work with an electrical device around water it is nice if you have their help to set it up.

Hope this helps.

Rose


----------



## cottoncandy946 (Apr 2, 2009)

My light right now is a flouresent I think and my filter just hangs on the side. PS those lights look really cool but can you get them at petstores??


----------



## Chickadee (Nov 15, 2008)

You might be able to find something like them. Remember that the light you put up does not have to be an aquarium light if it is not going to be in direct contact with the water. If you got one like the first one you could probably use a regular clip on type like you would get for a desk lamp at the office store but I would take your parent with you and show them the light you are looking for one like and be sure to get a gooseneck type where it will clamp on the tank and yet the actual bulb will be away from the water itself to be away from any splash that might hit it. When you change the water always be sure that you turn the light off to avoid any contact with the water. (unplug it or unclamp it from the tank and turn it off and lay it away from the tank.) If you use an office light I would point the light in from the side of the tank instead from above as it will be less likely to get splashed on.

Otherwise check with the local pet stores and see what they have for lights but ask them to show you how they have to be installed as some lights need to have glass tops on the tank to be safe. If you buy an office light I would even suggest you buy a glass top to cover your tank top instead of the plastic canvas. It is solid and will not allow air in but it will not allow splashing on the light either. They look like this and you get them to fit the size tank you have and they should have them at any fish store.

All-Glass Aquarium Versa-Top Hinged Aquarium Cover at PETCO

Rose


----------



## cottoncandy946 (Apr 2, 2009)

Thats so cool Rose,And its at the petstore I go to sometimes I'm going to go to look for one this weekend

Thanks


----------

